# Difference between MGV & MGR code for Grande Vista?



## CNolan11 (Mar 27, 2014)

II has both available for when I am looking to travel, any idea what the difference is if I book MGV or MGR?  Am a Marriott owner elsewhere.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 27, 2014)

The two codes are meaningless for exchange purposes. The designation is more legal and I believe one group is not in the Florida Club but this has zero effect on your exchange. I don't even think they keep you within the same unit group as your code.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 27, 2014)

Many marriott resorts have more than one II code, sometimes they are meaningful, like the two Manor Club code/resorts but many times they are just an internal code that means nothing to an exchanger.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> Many marriott resorts have more than one II code, sometimes they are meaningful, like the two Manor Club code/resorts but many times they are just an internal code that means nothing to an exchanger.



At the Manor Club, one code is designated at the original side and the second code is for sequel side.
The orignal side complex units are two bedroom villas. They are only I believe four villas per floor.The sequel side are two bedroom lockout villas and they are located across the street from the original size complex. The sequel villas..one unit is a studio unit, and the other is a one bedroom unit with a full kitchen, dining and living room, a balcony, and a full bathroom.


----------



## Mamianka (Mar 27, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The two codes are meaningless for exchange purposes. The designation is more legal and I believe one group is not in the Florida Club but this has zero effect on your exchange. I don't even think they keep you within the same unit group as your code.



I would like to know which code designates Florida Club, and which does NOT - although I own an EOY at BPT (FC) we have never used it under the 6-month rule of FC, but have instead trade our MGC at 12 months.  However - I can see that knowing both sides of the coin would be advantageous.  so - how can I find or deduce this info - or will someone here be so kind as to tell us?
Thanks,

Mamianka


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mamianka said:


> I would like to know which code designates Florida Club, and which does NOT - although I own an EOY at BPT (FC) we have never used it under the 6-month rule of FC, but have instead trade our MGC at 12 months.  However - I can see that knowing both sides of the coin would be advantageous.  so - how can I find or deduce this info - or will someone here be so kind as to tell us?
> Thanks,
> 
> Mamianka



When I deposit our Grande Vista Florida Club unit, the week deposited shows as MGR. So I would deduce that MGR is for Florida Club units and MGV is not.

I still don't see why it would matter. You can still trade in to either one with any exchange. I don't think it matters that the unit was booked as Florida Club at 6 months or less, just what the underlying ownership is.


----------



## Mamianka (Mar 28, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> When I deposit our Grande Vista Florida Club unit, the week deposited shows as MGR. So I would deduce that MGR is for Florida Club units and MGV is not.
> 
> I still don't see why it would matter. You can still trade in to either one with any exchange. I don't think it matters that the unit was booked as Florida Club at 6 months or less, just what the underlying ownership is.




Thanks for the info - but I still think that if we tried to trade out FC property - BPT - thru Marriott,then we are bound by the FC rules of 6 months.  I know we can circumvent this by not using Marriott to make the trade but by depositing (and maybe locking off, if desired) thru II - but this is good to know just in case - or for the sake of argument.  I do intend to EVER have to use that stupid FC restriction - but I like knowing this.  Yes, I understand the history behind it - you can always get *something* at 6 months in the FC - but those *somethings* are now subject ot other considerations.  We are waiting on a trade of our (1 BR portion) MGC for Ocean Pointe - and there is NOTHING past 12/14 posted on II - so we made a rez with points, and will just sit and wait - points would be a better value for us in 3/15.  I can try at 6 months to do a FC with  my BPT - but i do not expect much improvement in my results.  Just trying to learn some finesse here - and I learn something here EVERY time I read.

Thanks as always,

Mamianka


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 28, 2014)

Dioxide's point was that the code doesn't matter as far as FC. The FC code at GV does not mean that those deposits were booked through FC. It means that the underlying ownership is not FC capable. It's the legal grouping and has nothing to do with the program. 

If you are trying for Ocean Pointe in Jan-Mar then you will have trouble no matter what the method is. You have to place a request in II to have any chance at all unless it is very short notice and even then it's usually a studio. That is an extremely high demand period for the area. I think II even blocks those months from instant view. You actually have a better chance at FC during those months than II. Nobody wants to deposit a unit that they can easily rent for at least double the maintenance fees. With FC you are going to see something although you may have to look each day for cancelations.

Also, FC is not really a trade. It is an actual owner booking. It will show up as owner occupied but you are bound by 6 months, or 7 or more with multiple units.


----------



## Mamianka (Mar 28, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Dioxide's point was that the code doesn't matter as far as FC. The FC code at GV does not mean that those deposits were booked through FC. It means that the underlying ownership is not FC capable. It's the legal grouping and has nothing to do with the program.
> 
> If you are trying for Ocean Pointe in Jan-Mar then you will have trouble no matter what the method is. You have to place a request in II to have any chance at all unless it is very short notice and even then it's usually a studio. That is an extremely high demand period for the area. I think II even blocks those months from instant view. You actually have a better chance at FC during those months than II. Nobody wants to deposit a unit that they can easily rent for at least double the maintenance fees. With FC you are going to see something although you may have to look each day for cancelations.
> 
> Also, FC is not really a trade. It is an actual owner booking. It will show up as owner occupied but you are bound by 6 months, or 7 or more with multiple units.



We have seen that this is the case - so we got a week there on DC points.  Still waiting to see what, if anything, comes up as a trade - this place, or a few others we listed - if we like them, we can give up OP - to the delight of someone else who would want it - but look right now like we will keep it, high points and all.  The FC topic is really about other situations - it would be naive in the extreme of us to think that this would give us any preference or any RESULT at all for OP.  We figure that GV (and possibly others?) is a fall-back, since there are always villas available there, and we have some flexibility as far as times.  DH wants ocean - I grew up in MA looking at it, so it does not matter as much on vacation.  Just trying to learn more about internal intricacies here - but our wants are pretty simple, and we have never gone without getting something that satisfies us.  The more knowledge and opinions, the better!

M


----------

